# Sim Safari Compatability



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

OK, so I have had my Sim Safari game for a very long time, and it was worked on Windows 98 and vista, but my new Windows 7 laptop is incompatible. I have tried using Compatibility mode with every version 98 and above and it wont work. I have restarted my computer, and done everything I can think of and it wont bring up the installation menu.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

32 or 64 bit win7?

Did you also check the box to run as a Administrator on the compatibility tab?


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

32 bit, and I have tried it and it doesnt work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Uninstall the game, D/L the demo from here> Download Sim Safari Demo - Would you like to manage your own animal park? This is your chance to do so. - Softpedia
Lets see if the Demo runs.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

yep, it worked just fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Now see if you can reinstall the original game.

Unless it's the 16 bit dos version it should work.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nope, I still cant get it to install. It will get to autorun.exe then I click Install/Play, and nothing happens after that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are setting autorun to compatibility mode with admin permissions?

If you have a XP machine run the disk in that just to ensure the disk is still good.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, I am running it in compatibility mode with admin permissions, and it works just fine on my dad's Vista Desktop.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open the disk in computer, look for the setup.exe file and try it that way.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

already done that, and ran it in compatibility mode with Admin as well, all it does is come up with the admin privalage conformation, then it never does anything after that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I keep thinking it has to be a disk problem, check it on the Vista system see if the install will start, if it does cancel it.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

It does start and will install and play just fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try copying the cd to the hard drive and installing from there.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried that too, and it doesnt do anything differently.


----------



## NatalieEGH (Sep 13, 2013)

1. Thank you for the topic, it saved me a lot of time in not having to try what has already failed.

2. I found a way to get it to work on Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (do not know about other versions).

3. Software used:
Windows XP Home Edition by Microsoft
VMWare Player by VMWare, Inc. version 6.0.0 (https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/6_0) free software as long as used for non-commercial uses and not installed on commercial systems (they do sell it for those uses).

4. Install VMWare Player.
Build virtual machine. I gave mine 200GB (that is upper limit, it will only use what it needs on that).
Install Windows Home Premium.
Install the Sim Safari.
Enjoy the game.

I plan to find out if this works for Sim City 2000 (I lost my original Sim City), Sim Golf, and Sim Copter. I have already verified Sim Theme Park works.


----------

